# Hanging water/air heat exchanger for garage



## pen (Sep 19, 2014)

I have a friend who's looking to add one to his outdoor boiler and was wondering if there was a recommendation for a decent unit on a budget, or, what to stay away from.

Nothing fancy needed, 2 car garage, really not insulated well but just looking to take the chill out when wanted / keep things above freezing in the winter in Pa.

What's suggested? 

Thanks,

pen


----------



## cityboy172 (Sep 19, 2014)

If I was going to buy something on a budget, this would probably be this or something like it. 

http://smile.amazon.com/Hydronic-Wa...11174832&sr=8-1&keywords=hydronic+unit+heater

Old furnace and a coil, old fan coil unit is an option too. We run across this stuff all the time at work, haven't had to buy anything yet.


----------



## Bob Rohr (Sep 19, 2014)

cityboy172 said:


> If I was going to buy something on a budget, this would probably be this or something like it.
> 
> http://smile.amazon.com/Hydronic-Water-Hanging-Unit-Heater/dp/B00FBDYYH6/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1411174832&sr=8-1&keywords=hydronic unit heater
> 
> Old furnace and a coil, old fan coil unit is an option too. We run across this stuff all the time at work, haven't had to buy anything yet.




As long as he is not spending a lot of time working in the garage.  Those propeller type fans can drive you crazy.

Air handlers with HW coils and squirrel cage blowers are much nicer to be around.  Filters protect the coil from dust and debris also.

Watch the local Craigslist,  airhandlers or furnaces run through all the time, just add a slab coil to the end.  Most can be mounted horizontal.


----------



## heaterman (Sep 20, 2014)

cityboy172 said:


> If I was going to buy something on a budget, this would probably be this or something like it.
> 
> http://smile.amazon.com/Hydronic-Water-Hanging-Unit-Heater/dp/B00FBDYYH6/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1411174832&sr=8-1&keywords=hydronic unit heater
> 
> Old furnace and a coil, old fan coil unit is an option too. We run across this stuff all the time at work, haven't had to buy anything yet.




That particular unit is not too bad. 50,000btu is very optimistic though. I'd say actual output is closer to 30-35K with 170-180* water. Not excessively noisy either and the motor only draws about .6 amps. 
If you are going to hang it in a location that's not heated all the time make sure you have constant circulation through it. Those little tubes freeze quick.


----------



## pen (Sep 20, 2014)

Thanks for the advice / tips!


----------



## STIHLY DAN (Sep 20, 2014)

They work well, personally I don't like water heat in a garage. To much risk for me.


----------

